# Best 500yd. caliber?



## bogeycentral

Got a buddy of mine that is looking to get a rifle that will be capable at 500-600 yards for coyotes. He has been looking at several calibers, but doesn't have the access to the internet. He is currently looking at the 22-250 and .204 at the moment. Looking for the flattest shooting out to those yardages. What would you guys recommend?

I was thinking the .223 might not be a bad idea...


----------



## TK33

I think the 22-250 will give you the best results for accuracy and knock down. Either the 22-250 or the 204 will give better accuracy at 500 than the 223.

You might want to start another topic on the best scope at 500yds :beer:


----------



## lizard55033

I'd go all out... use the .338


----------



## bogeycentral

Yeah a 500 yard scope thread huh?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

My first question would be does your buddy have any background in long range shooting? If not does he have te time and money to become versed and practice to shoot at those ranges? Long range shooting is a developed skill not something that can be simply purchased!

For that range my suggestion would be a .243 or 6mm and a reloading manual and reloader. Otherwise do not worry about shooting at that range!

Having done it and knowing what it takes and equipment with optics it is not simply buying a caliber that will shoot that far and by the way, the .223 which is what I currently shoot is not the caliber for that range!


----------



## bogeycentral

He has experience in shooting out to 400-450 yards, but never seen him shoot past that. He is fortunate enough to have the time and money to be able to put in the practice time too.


----------



## jhegg

Buy a good range finder and talk to Ron!

Jim


----------



## Kelly Hannan

243 or 308, too much wind drift in the smaller calibers


----------



## varmit b gone

50BMG 8)


----------



## TK33

Kelly Hannan said:


> 243 or 308, too much wind drift in the smaller calibers


Good point, my 22-250 will get to 500yds but it gets a little wild in the wind. I have tried a couple of different scopes, if your friend makes a good investment it will be a non-issue. 
Good Luck


----------



## duckmander

.243 or 25.06


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007

varmit b gone said:


> 50BMG 8)


AMEN brother! :beer:


----------



## xdeano

I'd say no smaller than 243 or 6mm, 6.5x47Lapua, 6.5-284, 260 Rem, 264 Mag, 25-06, any of the 7mm's, 308, 300's. I'm missing a lot of good calibers. I wouldn't just focus on the rifle or bullet, but on glass and practice. I would definitely laugh at him if he were to pick a 204 as a 500yd coyote gun. No offense but it doesn't stand a chance. They work great on metal gongs, I've shot several, at 400yds they have basically the same hold over as my 22-250.

Go with some proven long range cartirdges. You can always find a good bullet.

Practice, practice, practice!

xdeano


----------



## dog hunter

id say the 25-06 i sold my 243 because i couldnt get it out there and hold itself


----------



## barebackjack

.223 or .204 for 500-600 yard work? Heheheheheh.

If its gonna be a long range gun, get a long range caliber. 500-600 is a loooong poke. Wind drift is EXTREME at these ranges. Get the best tool for the job, a .22 cal isnt it. You also want something capable of pushing a beefy bullet, for those marginal hits. Of which, youll have at those ranges.

.308, all the bench rest shooters out there cant be wrong.


----------



## cd202

Im with the other guys saying the 50 would make it an easy shot with no marginal hits. Better learn to sew fur though.


----------



## Blake king

I have a 22 LR and the ammo im using now are longs and there high velocity is there anything better that i could use.


----------



## bearhunter

none of the .22 cal. are 500 yard guns. sure they will shoot that far but wind drift will be a huge factor and energy levels will be low. 243.minimum, 25 cal. better


----------



## gcaller

My brother and I just shot 2 fox yesterday both being about 700 yards with a 22 250...These guns can be used for just about any kind of game.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

barebackjack said:


> .223 or .204 for 500-600 yard work? Heheheheheh.


Thats exactly what I was thinking.

I was gonna respond in this thread but many of you already said it. Go with a heavier caliber for that distance.


----------



## buckseye

25-06 But not shooting factory rounds. :sniper:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Speaking of long range shooting. Is there any place around Fargo that offers 500+ yard ranges. My hunting land is a couple hour drive so I don't get to practice shooting over 200-300 yards often, but would like to. Although I cant remember the last time I had a shot at anything over 250-300 range with the way our land is setup.


----------



## alleyyooper

300 whinney mag, or even a 7 remmy mag, should push beefy enough bullets.

What would a youte look like at that range? A mouse at 50 feet?

 Al


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Blake king said:


> I have a 22 LR and the ammo im using now are longs and there high velocity is there anything better that i could use.


Yeah. Switch to a shotgun if you can and use either Dead Coyote or #4 Buck depending on your budget. Your effective range on coyotes with a 22lr is probly about 35yds, if that, but your effective range with a 12ga in the loads I suggested could be extended out to as far as 70yds depending on your pattern.


----------



## xdeano

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Speaking of long range shooting. Is there any place around Fargo that offers 500+ yard ranges. My hunting land is a couple hour drive so I don't get to practice shooting over 200-300 yards often, but would like to. Although I cant remember the last time I had a shot at anything over 250-300 range with the way our land is setup.


You could always go to the Castleton range, it's out to 300. But just to warn you in advanced, I've been there when some crazy crap had been going on. Just pack your stuff and get out.

xdeano


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

gcaller said:


> My brother and I just shot 2 fox yesterday both being about 700 yards


I dont believe you.



gcaller said:


> These guns can be used for just about any kind of game.


I hope you're not suggesting the .22-250 is an efficiant killer of coyotes at 700yds. And if you are, What grain bullet are you suggesting?


----------



## gcaller

Dont believe me? Are you suggesting that 700 yards is too far? Well ive go news for you, Ive shot coyotes and fox alot farther and Im sure a lot of other people have too.


----------



## dog hunter

you better invest in a range finder. 
what are those home loads?
if so my buddy just bought a 22-250 and we would like to know what you are shooting 
i bought my 25-06 cause the 22-250 couldnt get out there and hold itself as well


----------



## barebackjack

gcaller said:


> My brother and I just shot 2 fox yesterday both being about 700 yards with a 22 250...These guns can be used for just about any kind of game.


Heheheheheheheheh.

Your right, the .22-250 can be used for alot of game, but not at 700 yards.

Heh heh heh. This makes me laugh.


----------



## alleyyooper

ROTFLMAO,  was that a paced range or range finder or tape measure.

 Al


----------



## Ruthless

I love my .204 but it doesn't have the knock down power at 500 yards to make a good clean kill 90% of the time and I don't believe the 22-250 does either. Both would be fine on prairie dogs or small varmits at that range(if you can hit them) But I think you would be wounding more coyotes then killing them; unless your friend is just one heck of a great shot.

You're friend needs to get himself something like a .308 or just let the coyotes get in a little closer.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

700 yards is .45 of a mile. So you are telling us that you are shooting almost a half mile with a 22cal and killing coyotes cleanly? To convince most people with an understanding of ballistics and energy you are going to have to provide a bit of info for anyone to take your claim seriously. Since bullet drop,wind drift and angle of shot make hitting a target at that range a challenge for even accomplished shooters with proper equipment and optics you have to understand why some are crying foul on your statements!


----------



## barebackjack

700 yards with a 250 is a bit of a stretch.

Off the top of my head, my .22-250, with my custon load and a 200 yard zero, drops:

5" at 300
16" at 400
35" at 500
72" at 600 (or 6 feet!)

at 700 yards, the drop would be roughly 125" (just over 10 feet)! Not to mention just a 3mph cross wind (just enough to be felt on your cheek) would be enough to drift you completely off the animal.

Its a VERY doable shot, with a long range weapon, of which the 250 isnt. Ive made a couple shots pushing the 500 mark, but only under IDEAL conditions. After 500, the 250 really starts to loose poop fast.

So im gonna go ahead and throw a flag on the play. :bs:


----------



## People

A 308 will fit the bill nicly for shooting 500yds. If you get a good scope with turets on it you can quickly dial it up to what ever range you want. The more you shoot the better you will be at it. I have a MK4 on my 308 and with junky speer bullets I am sighted in at 100yds and just turn the dial from 14 to 6+2.

Using a 250 for long range shooting is not ideal but it can be done. I have shot many hundreds of PD at those long ranges in little wind. Just remember nuthing is out of range you only need to aim up.

A Chuck Norris-delivered Roundhouse Kick is the preferred method of execution in 16 states.


----------



## xdeano

I'll second that play.









With my 308 using 155g Lapua's at 700yds with a 100yd zero i'm looking at 107" or 8.9 feet. but I also have 1860fps and 1189ft/lbs of energy which is easily enough to take a white tail deer.

The 22-250 at 700 with a 50g Nosler BT @ 3500fps has only 1239fps and 170 ft/lbs of energy. My pellet gun has about that much power at 30ft, and I wouldn't think of taking a coyote or fox with it.

xdeano


----------



## trikortreat

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50BMG 8)
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN brother! :beer:
Click to expand...

I wish i could get my hands on one of them. How much $ do the 50 BMGs run about? n how much is it for amo.


----------



## trikortreat

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> gcaller said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and I just shot 2 fox yesterday both being about 700 yards
> 
> 
> 
> I dont believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> gcaller said:
> 
> 
> 
> These guns can be used for just about any kind of game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not suggesting the .22-250 is an efficiant killer of coyotes at 700yds. And if you are, What grain bullet are you suggesting?
Click to expand...

im with ya BBD...i dont believe that, 700 yards is really a ways out there Gcaller.


----------



## gamechaser

you'd better get a rangefinder. 700 yards is almost a half mile. I'd say the smaller size makes it appear way further than it actually is. Who knows though...wasn't there


----------



## ND FiveO

I talked to one of our snipers on SWAT and told him I was looking to stick a coyote at 700 yds with my .22-250 and his reaction........laughed uncontrollably. He's done some pretty serious distance shooting with the marines in Afghanistan w/large caliber weapons and is a very accomlished shooter.

I think some people that post on this website need to realize that there are a lot of people posting here that are very experienced shooters. We're people that know ballistics, calibers, the effects of wind/temp/other conditions, and have more shooting experience than some on this site making the claims have time on this earth. I'm sorry, but purposely shooting a fox (or even the larger coyote) at 700 yards with that caliber would be difficult for the most experienced shooter, let along a novice. I would be VERY hard pressed to make that shot w/that caliber and I've been shooting a long time (personally and professionally).

So please, just be advised that when making claims like this on this forum, you're going to get called out by people that know what they're talking about.

Not going to say it didn't happen, because even a blind squirrel finds a nut once and awhile. But it's pretty unlikely. And I'm sorry if I offend anybody here because that is not my intention. Just trying to help some save a little face in the future.

Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## barebackjack

ND FiveO said:


> I talked to one of our snipers on SWAT and told him I was looking to stick a coyote at 700 yds with my .22-250 and his reaction........laughed uncontrollably. He's done some pretty serious distance shooting with the marines in Afghanistan w/large caliber weapons and is a very accomlished shooter.
> 
> I think some people that post on this website need to realize that there are a lot of people posting here that are very experienced shooters. We're people that know ballistics, calibers, the effects of wind/temp/other conditions, and have more shooting experience than some on this site making the claims have time on this earth. I'm sorry, but purposely shooting a fox (or even the larger coyote) at 700 yards with that caliber would be difficult for the most experienced shooter, let along a novice. I would be VERY hard pressed to make that shot w/that caliber and I've been shooting a long time (personally and professionally).
> 
> So please, just be advised that when making claims like this on this forum, you're going to get called out by people that know what they're talking about.
> 
> Not going to say it didn't happen, because even a blind squirrel finds a nut once and awhile. But it's pretty unlikely. And I'm sorry if I offend anybody here because that is not my intention. Just trying to help some save a little face in the future.
> 
> Good luck and God Bless.


Your no fun FiveO, that was handled way to tastefully. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack

trikortreat said:


> Varmint_Hunter_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50BMG 8)
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN brother! :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish i could get my hands on one of them. How much $ do the 50 BMGs run about?
Click to expand...

Alot.



> n how much is it for amo.


Alot.


----------



## bearhunter

ohh yea, i once shot a fox at 900 yards running straight away and hit him right between the eyes :wink: :wink: :huh:


----------



## Fallguy

I have gotten a few laughs on this 700 yard fox discussion. Thanks for keeping it civil, yet at the same time speaking your minds. :lol:

Last Wednesday night I was watching Night at the Range on the Outdoor Channel and they had military snipers shooting 1000 yard shots. They said they do this periodically for training.

They had two guys...one shooting and one using a scope, anemometer, and a ballistic program to give him advice as he is shooting.

They shot either 5 or 7 shot groups, and they were JOYOUS to hit a human silhouette. They hit a few shots on the left side of the body and a few on the right side.

This is with much training, knowledge and equipment.

Now compare a fox and a human.

So now I can add my 2 cents to this discussion. Two fox in one day at 700 yards????!!!! :bs:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Well put fallguy!!


----------



## Call-em

22-250, is a flat shooting rifle no doubt.
but, is still has drop. an affective shooter needs a chart at different ranges what he is doing with that gun. and a range finder.

my .270, is one of the flatest guns out in the top 10.
but it still drops 63 inches at 650yards. 
for example 
dead on at 100 yards:
2" low at 200
4.5" low at 300
12" low at 400
28" low at 500
42" low at 560
63" low at 650
That is with a 160 Grain bullet.
if you were using a 100 grain, it would be half that (im not saying it would, but alot of changes are made)
if you need help with long distance shooting pm me, i can help. My best buddie mac, is a seal, sniper. and he has tought me a thing or two when it comes to distances.


----------



## trikortreat

Gcaller this may sound a little wierd, but how old are you just wana know how much experience you have. n you havent posted anything since we all started talkin about this n i just wanted to know yer point of veiw and i think i n maybe a couple others want some proof on how exactly you acomplished this shot.


----------



## nosib

All I gotta say about this is if your shooting at 500 yds at coyotes you must not be a very good caller. Using a higher cal. will buck the wind best. 50BMG, 338 laupa (sp.) 300 win mag, 308 are all good guns for longer ranges. Also if you're looking to keep pelts call them in closer so the larger cal. bullet doesn't rip through them.


----------



## Fallguy

nosib said:


> All I gotta say about this is if your shooting at 500 yds at coyotes you must not be a very good caller.


Nosib you've never had one hang up on you? Food for thought.


----------



## nosib

Actually yes I have, but I don't have my scope sighted in, so it was more less like shooting at the broad side of a barn, and I didn't mean to flame if I did.


----------



## Fallguy

What...peak of the breeding cycle and you DON"T have your scope sighted in?! What's wrong with you boy? LOL

In regards to flame...what does that mean? Pardon my ignorance. I guess in HS we used to refer to the fairy guys as "flamers", but that can't be it I don't think.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

nosib said:


> All I gotta say about this is if your shooting at 500 yds at coyotes you must not be a very good caller.


With respect... :lol: Thats inexperience talkin. :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fallguy said:


> In regards to flame...what does that mean? Pardon my ignorance. I guess in HS we used to refer to the fairy guys as "flamers", but that can't be it I don't think.


 :lol: We must have graduated near the same time. 98 for me. To flame someone on the internet is basicaly the same as burning someone or calling them out but being harsh about it.


----------



## Fallguy

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to flame...what does that mean? Pardon my ignorance. I guess in HS we used to refer to the fairy guys as "flamers", but that can't be it I don't think.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: We must have graduated near the same time. 98 for me. To flame someone on the internet is basicaly the same as burning someone or calling them out but being harsh about it.
Click to expand...

97 from MPCG High for me. So yup that's close!


----------



## barebackjack

Fallguy said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I gotta say about this is if your shooting at 500 yds at coyotes you must not be a very good caller.
> 
> 
> 
> Nosib you've never had one hang up on you? Food for thought.
Click to expand...

Not to call you out nosib, but have you killed one yet?


----------



## nosib

I actually did on Dec. 26. Wasn't my gun was my uncle's .260 why?


----------



## barebackjack

Just curious. You had 500 posts in half a day getting all pumped up to start coyote hunting, than ya dissapeared for awhile. :lol:


----------



## nosib

Understood. Yeah I got pumped and still am. There is a huge thrill of going out and seeing that coyote come in and work downwind to find a scent. School has me bogged down also with football running and lifting takes a lot of time. (also the coyote I shot was a puny little one....  but it still counts doesn't it?)


----------



## Fallguy

I'd say if it is a coyote, it counts!


----------



## nosib

K thanks. Anyways back to the subject. 50BMG would rip a coyote apart at 500 yards lol.


----------



## trikortreat

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I gotta say about this is if your shooting at 500 yds at coyotes you must not be a very good caller.
> 
> 
> 
> With respect... :lol: Thats inexperience talkin. :lol:
Click to expand...

thanks for pointin that out BBD...i just got into it with another guy on a different wall yellin at me n what not about if yer takin shots beyond a certain yardage you aint a good caller. N im glad theres guys out there that beg to differ about that whole phrase thank you for pointin that out. I think we all need to know that just because yer takin long shots dont mean yer a bad caller. but 700? waaaay to far...least for me.


----------



## 308

i would use a 7mm mag.


----------



## People

A 50BMG does not rip apart a coyote. It just puts a nice hole in it. If you hit it at a angle you will get skin ripping but that will happen with a 30-06.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could Chuck Norris? ...All of it.


----------



## alleyyooper

I'm 62 years old and my eyes unlike my teeth are the same age.
I really wonder who could even see a fox at 500 yds. to even bring binos. into play in the first place. I also wonder who has the eyes to know for sure the youte they think they are looking at is in deed a youte and not some ones pet mutt.

I figure much beyound 400 yrds it is time to get the spotting scope out to see what that dark blob in the wheat field is.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy

You got that right Al!


----------



## People

My 338 has a very high power scope and it is easy to see those critters way out there. As far as seeing animals many hundreds of yards out there movement kills. It works the same for us. If we are in position and are moving around like we have ants in our pants a coyote or fox can see that. The same goes for them. I am sure all of us have been looking out and happen to see something moving across a hill that is out of range of everything except a mortar.

I have a pair of 16X binos and they allow you to see quite a bit granted if they are not moving it is very hard to see them. I would have liked to see that 700yd shot but it is possible. I have shot many PD at those ranges with a 223.

When Chuck Norris falls in water, Chuck Norris doesn't get wet. Water gets Chuck Norris.


----------



## cd202

trikortreat said:


> Varmint_Hunter_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50BMG 8)
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN brother! :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish i could get my hands on one of them. How much $ do the 50 BMGs run about? n how much is it for amo.
Click to expand...

A lot and the last time I saw bullets I think they were around 2 bucks a piece.


----------



## NDTerminator

257 Weatherby Magnum...


----------



## mac_in_mt

I've heard that a 264 does very well at long distance shooting. Does anyone have any experience with the 264?


----------



## Marine Retired

Fallguy said:


> I have gotten a few laughs on this 700 yard fox discussion. Thanks for keeping it civil, yet at the same time speaking your minds. :lol:
> 
> Last Wednesday night I was watching Night at the Range on the Outdoor Channel and they had military snipers shooting 1000 yard shots. They said they do this periodically for training.
> 
> They had two guys...one shooting and one using a scope, anemometer, and a ballistic program to give him advice as he is shooting.
> 
> They shot either 5 or 7 shot groups, and they were JOYOUS to hit a human silhouette. They hit a few shots on the left side of the body and a few on the right side.
> 
> This is with much training, knowledge and equipment.
> 
> Now compare a fox and a human.
> 
> So now I can add my 2 cents to this discussion. Two fox in one day at 700 yards????!!!! :bs:


First off I'll start out by introducing myself. The names Stephen. Just starting to get into the predator killing way of life since now I don't have a job and I'm in my prime and still have the itch to kill something. Fallguy, I've got to agree with everything that you've said, hince my screen name. I am one of those guys, got the ribbons, medals, badges, and job title, one a Marine and two as a marksmanship coach so I know a little about long range killing, the affect that the moon phase, humidity, gravitational pull and the earths rotational movement has a on the velocity of a round of any caliber at a respectable distance. But I will argue the fact with many of you on here that do not agree that the .223 or 5.56 is not a good caliber for yotes at 500 yds. I myself and a large majority of Marines have proven on numerous occasions that I myself can and am willing to prove to anyone that will or does doubt me that I can hit a human silhoutte at 500 yds almost consistantly 10 out of 10 times with iron sights and have Marine Corps certified shooting badges to back that up. With that being said, I will call the :bs: flag on the 700 yard shot with the 22-250. Reason being, you may get lucky with the Kentucky windage on one shot but two is a little farfetched. I take that back, I will not be one to say that it can not be done, but I can say that if you give me a 308, 338 lapua, or something in this category and I could do it all day with a couple of strays, but a 22-250? I would pay to see it and congratulate him if he did. I will let you in on a secret though. I know the 338 Lapua can reach ranges of 1200 meters and more accuratly and hit a human silhoutte. And as for the .223/5.56 cal, we've been killing Iraqi's and Afgani's for years with them so I can assure you that they will definitely kill a coyote. For a 400+ rifle, 308 or 300WM Long actions.... Match grade barrell, have it glass beaded and have a heavier barrel lug put in. You said your buddy had no worries of funds transfer so if he's serious about taking long range shots have him check some of these sites out. http://norcalprecision.com/ , http://richardscustomrifles.com/richard ... rifles.htm, http://snipercentral.com/ , http://www.baercustomrifles.com/ Hopefully this will help him out. If it's precision killing he's looking for and he's not afraid to "get what you pay for" should I say these guys should be able to help him out. They're a little pricy but they guarantee 1000 yard shots with 1/8 to 1/2 MOA on their guns. Well sorry for the lengthy first post. Hope to get to know all of you little better. Oh and just for the record, yes I'm a .17 HMR guy myself............. and I love precision shooting..... It is all about the shot placement. If people kill water buffalos, bison and hippos with pellet rifles. I can assure you that you can kill coyotes with a .17 HMR................... NOT AT 700 METERS THOUGH..... JK. 
Glad to meet you all..... 1 Shot, 1 Kill.....
Thought some of you guys and gals may like this...... Killing coyotes with air/pellet rifle.......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tZVYCKP ... re=related :sniper:


----------



## R y a n

Marine Retired said:


> First off I'll start out by introducing myself. The names Stephen. Just starting to get into the predator killing way of life since now I don't have a job and I'm in my prime and still have the itch to kill something. Fallguy,
> 
> :sniper:


Welcome to the site Stephen! :welcome:

Glad to see you've found us! Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Fallguy

Marine Retired

Nice post. Welcome to the site.


----------



## nosib

Welcome Stephen. Looks like you've had a lot of experience in the Marines. How long have you served in the Marines?


----------



## dsm16428

Ron Gilmore said:


> My first question would be does your buddy have any background in long range shooting? If not does he have te time and money to become versed and practice to shoot at those ranges? Long range shooting is a developed skill not something that can be simply purchased!
> 
> For that range my suggestion would be a .243 or 6mm and a reloading manual and reloader. Otherwise do not worry about shooting at that range!
> 
> Having done it and knowing what it takes and equipment with optics it is not simply buying a caliber that will shoot that far and by the way, the .223 which is what I currently shoot is not the caliber for that range!


 Amen brother!! Take it from some one who has had to put lead-on-target for the protection of his brothers at arms. Hitting a man-sized target at 500 meters or more is challenge enough!, then try and make that target 2/3 smaller with a much lighter bullet than say a 168 gr. sierra match king and you had better be well practiced at ranging, doping the wind, etc.. once again you *CANNOT buy the ability to hit long range accuratly!! my personal best on a yote is just a shade over 600...and that was with a .243 ackley improved with taylored hand loads, and i know the rifle inside and out, and..he was sitting still and not being his normal willey self.*


----------



## dsm16428

nosib said:


> K thanks. Anyways back to the subject. 50BMG would rip a coyote apart at 500 yards lol.


hey guys i'm a little new to this thread thing but i am not new to putting lead on targetat long ranges. i can with conviction tell you that the amount of hydrostatic shock given off by a 650-750 grain .50 caliber bullet would be like nothing short of setting a bomb off inside a coyote or fox sized critter!! i've seen what it'll do to a human first hand and let me tell you it can give you long lasting nightmares!! people see that sellout ex-seal on the military channel shooting into cinder blocks and steel plate, and sure it'll punch through and break up blocks...that's what it shines at. but when that round smacks into a soft warm body it can blow that body apart!!...i mean blow limbs clean off, and empty a human torso out like popping a water balloon!! nice and nasty!! one shot...one kill!!


----------



## People

As a former owner of a 50BMG it does not do that much damage on critters of any bigger size. Having shot a coyote my self with it. My 7mm STW does more damage than a 750gr AMAX bullet does. If you manage to get your hands on illegal RAFOUS ammo then yes a 50 will do tones of damage due to the high explosive in the round.

As far as blowing limbs off I suppose it would you have a three inch shaft with bones in it then almost instantly form a .510" hole I would imagine it would take a limb off. As far as shooting deer and coyotes the explosion factor is just not there. The first deer I shot with my 50BMG I was so under whelmed it was not funny. Sure this deer just dropped where it was standing. Once we got to it there was a little blood on each side of it. When gutting it yes there was damage but not like what you would think. I have seen much more damage with standard deer rifle calibers. Granted there was a lot but not as much as you would think.

When Chuck Norris has sex with a man, it won't be because he is gay. It will be because he has run out of women.


----------



## trikortreat

gcaller said:


> Dont believe me? Are you suggesting that 700 yards is too far? Well ive go news for you, Ive shot coyotes and fox alot farther and Im sure a lot of other people have too.


Stephen, welcome....i agree with everythign you said. this is also what (gcaller) said to (Bloody blind doors).... g caller hasnt posted anything since he said this coment....he didnt give us his load grn, balistics or anything... just kinda makes me mad on how someone can say that n not even come back to talk about it. but im done...thanks stephen for helpin out.


----------



## Plainsman

People, I know of a deer shot with the 505 Gibbs that ran 300 yards after taking one through the lungs. They have heavy jacketed bullets and lower velocity which exactly like you said don't produce that much damage on small animals. I have shot many cottontails with my 44 mag with lead bullets loaded at 800 fps and they have little more damage than a 22 long rifle. Well, if you shoot them through the ribs anyway.

I don't see a problem hitting even a fox size animal at 500 yards with a good rifle in 223. I don't know about the killing power though. Coyotes are tough and I lost a couple last year with what I thought was good hits at 300 yards.

I often get accused of taking everything but the kitchen sink when I go hunting. Hunt1 and I went to Montana and we had 17 firearms with us. Anyway, as much as people knock road hunting if I am on a small minimum maintenance road and see a coyote you can bet I will try for him. I carry my heavy barrel 300 Win Mag in the tool box in back and I will try for anything 880 or less.

I did shoot a coyote one day at a laser ranged 700 yards, but like I told my friend that coyote was so unlucky that if a meteor had fallen anywhere within 1000 miles it would have hit him. Like Retired Marine says though it could happen. Since that coyote I have done a lot of long range shooting, and I see the 223 do very good on ten inch targets to 600 and the 22-250 even better. I don't know about 700, because I have all my 22 caliber set up for 600 max.

I say a half dozen of us get together next summer and find out. 

Oh, if I was building a new rifle for 500 yards it would be something in 6.5 caliber.

Also, last, but certainly not least, welcome Stephen. Your talking about something I enjoy very much. I hope you enjoy the site as much as I do. You can't beat visiting with fellow shooters. To darn bad you live so far away. If your ever up this way give a holler. We do have wide open spaces to shoot.


----------



## Marine Retired

Plainsman
Thanks for the invite. I love the site. I've already learned some my self from reading the forums you guys have posted. Thanks for the info to all of you. One thing that I have noticed is that there are a lot of you who hate seeing old post come up. I'm a member of many other forums, mostly rock crawling forums, Carolink5.com, Wheelindixie.com, RocketCityRockCrawlers.com and forums that are often forgotten about are sometimes the best because in time someone may find a better answer to everyones questions. Any way enough about that. Oh if any of you like rock crawling or trail riding and you're ever in the south hit me up. We would be more than honored for you to tag along. Thanks Everyone for the welcome. Hope to learn more knowledge that I joined with and possibly help someone out as well.


----------



## varmintz

If all else fails, follow the research........

With this I mean, GM (and other car manufacturers) invest millions of dollars researching the design and engineering of their cars. And then teen-agers put huge tires on the rear, and tiny tires in the front, and then they complain about how crappy the ride of the car is - infact a Bradley assault vehicle handles better!

This is the same when it comes to rifles. The military has done alot of research when it comes to ballistics. The US military main focus has been on the 223 and the 308, in my these are the best short and long range rounds that money can buy.

Other options for ballistics would be for other countries, such as the Swedish Army uses the 6.5x55 as their sniper rifle round, it only took the sportsman about 60 years to realize its potental.


----------



## Fallguy

Plainsman said:


> I say a half dozen of us get together next summer and find out.


I'd be up for that. Me and xdeano can come on down to Jamestown for that shoot. I will get 6th place but that's ok. It'd be a good experience!


----------



## xdeano

Name and time and date, I'll bring my gear! I have a couple of rounds that i have to run past you. They are something else. I'm down here in Utah for the week, and a coworker down here has some craaazy cartrides that he has made.

I'll post some pics when I get a chance, but here are the names:

256 Knewte
276 Knewte

the 256 is a 6.5 bullet stuffed into a 300 wsm case, with some crazy modifications.

The 276 is a 7mm bullet stuffed into a chopped and necked down 338 Lapua case. Just crazy stuff.

xdeano


----------



## ropadop

My vote is the 25-06 or 7mm Mag, with a good HPBT bullet maxed out. I have shot the 223 at 500 yds on man-sized targets, but the drop is 5-6ft and the bullets are starting to go subsonic. For hunting, it would be a frustrating experience.


----------



## xdeano

Ok, I'm back from Utah, here are some very nice rounds.

276 Knewte - 338Lapua parent case, chopped and necked down to 7mm. 
At 1K this bullet still has around 2000fps of energy. 









256 Knewte - 300WSM parent case, necked down to 6.5mm.
He has 3000 rounds through his barrel and still gets less than a 1/4" group consistently. Try doing that with a 6.5x284.









Enjoy you guys.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack

Marine Retired said:


> And as for the .223/5.56 cal, we've been killing Iraqi's and Afgani's for years with them so I can assure you that they will definitely kill a coyote.


All ill say is a coyotes alot tougher than haji.


----------



## Fallguy

deano

Those are some cool bullets! I'll bet you had the wheels just a turning all the way home, huhh?


----------



## xdeano

They were a spinnin' all right. I had to grease them a few times before I got back, haven't worked them that hard for a long time. poor little guys. :lol:

xdeano


----------

